# Best Kayak for the Money



## Medicine Man (Aug 31, 2005)

Won't have enough money for a boat for a number of years, but I'll be able to swing a kayak in the near future. Really look forward to using it in the Galveston/Seaside area. What kayaks would you guys recommend as "best buys?" I'll be doing a lot of fly fishing under the lights in the canals, but I'm not opposed to taking it out further and using heavier gear.

Any tips you fellas have would be appreciated. Once I get the yak, would love to meet up with some of the veterans here one night to hit the lights near Jamaica Beach.

Thanks a bunch, folks.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*I'm in the same boat as you (pardon the pun)...*

Here are a couple of websites i have been checking out lately.......

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/portal.php

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/

For the money, I'm leaning toward the Ocean Prowler 13', But would like to go out to one of the many demo's, Austin Canoe & Kayak does.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

if you are thinking of buying a kayak in the near future you need to test paddle as many as you possibly can. you will find the kayak that fits you. i personally have a hobie quest, wilderness ride and emotion pro-fisherman. all have their plus and minus sides. there is gonna be a demo day in El Jardin on the 28th of this month and i think they will have several malibu kayaks there to test paddle, along with who ever else brings their kayaks out to play in


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

What about that Ocean Kayak that Academy sells? I forget what they call it, but I believe its the Scrambler or Angler model. I had a Scrambler XT once. While it wasn't the sleekest, fastest thing out there, it was tough, stable and could also be used in the surf (you know, when those birds are diving just out of reach)


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm going to look into the Academy thing. I don't know if I can justify dropping $500-800 on a kayak just yet. Maybe something used or something cheaper. Thanks for the info, fellas.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Check with Ruben at Fishing Tackle Unlimited 281-481-6838. He has some good deals from time to time. I picked up a WS Ride (old style) a while back priced right.


----------



## BIGDOUG (Dec 23, 2005)

*used kayak*

there is a good deal on a slightly used Ride with rudder plus the extra stuff for $500.00 I think his handle is BIG PERM.This boat will sell fast.I have one and it is a very stable and dry boat.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I had a Scrambler XT and got rid of it because the hull slap from small waves would not allow you to creep along in stealth mode. Replace it with a Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 and it is a great boat in comparison. More stable, tracks better, and way more quiet than the scrambler. The Tarpon also let me install a rudder which is a great asset in the wind since you can drift/steer hands free while you fish.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I think there may be a used Tarpon 120 for sale on the classified forum at www.TexasKayakFisherman.com now. There are some good deals on other kayaks as well, you just have to watch for them.

I wanted to mention that there will be a "Everything Kayaks" EXPO at Aransas Pass on the weekend of November 4-5. There should be lots of vendors on hand with kayaks and accessories, and you can demo different brands/models there. To see more info about the expo, go to the Saltwater forum, and there should be a "sticy" post there about it.

As far as fly casting from a kayak, I know of one gentleman who sits "sidesaddled" with feet hanging over the left side of his kayak, and forward of the seat area, using the molded-in seat for his stripping basket.


----------

